# Flash Point



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FLASH GAMES THIS WEEK (all times MST)- Wednesday, March 18 - vs. Reno Bighorns, 7 p.m., McKay Events Center, Orem, Utah
- Friday, March 20 - vs. Erie BayHawks, 7 p.m., McKay Events Center, Orem, Utah

THIS WEEK IN THE COMMUNITY
- Tuesday, March 17 - TODAY 
F Gavin Grant to address an assembly at Santaquin Elementary School, Spanish Fork, Utah, 2:30 p.m.
- Wednesday, March 18
Flash Fox at Wal-Mart Grand Opening, Cedar Hills, Utah, 10 a.m. - noon
- Thursday, March 19
F Brian Jackson to address assembly at Spanish Oaks Elementary School, Orem, Utah, 2 p.m.
- Thursday, March 19
Flash Tailgate Party at Macey's Grocery Store, Provo, Utah, 4-6 p.m.
Rev up for big game against Erie BayHawks on March 13 with Flash Fox, Pinnacle Dancers, NBA Live video games, Guitar Hero, Pop-A-Shot contests with chances to win Flash tickets and merchandise. 
- Monday March 23
G Ryan Diggs to address assembly at Fox Hollow Elementary School, 12:30 p.m.

BRAD ON POWERHOUSE
- Catch Flash coach Brad Jones live on KJZZ-TV's Powerhouse tonight (March 17). The show airs at 9:35 p.m.

UPCOMING MARCH GAME SCHEDULE (all times MST)
Mon. 16 Idaho Stampede 7:00 
Wed. 18 Reno Bighorns 7:00 
Fri. 20 Erie BayHawks 7:00 
Fri. 27 Anaheim Arsenal 7:00 
Sat. 28 Anaheim Arsenal 7:00  
IN REVIEW
- The Flash is 22-15 overall and in second place in the NBADL West Division, two games behind Idaho.
- The Flash is 2-2 after four games of this current eight-game homestand. 
- Wins have come over Bakersfield and Sioux Falls. Both losses in the homestand have come to Idaho.

PLAYOFF TICKETS
NBADL 2009 Playoff tickets are on sale by calling 801-434-HOOP. Flash fans that purchase playoff tickets before April 3 will also be eligible for a a 10% discount and free parking for 2009-2010 season tickets. 

TICKET EXCHANGE
Flash fans with unused tickets from any game this season can trade them in at the arena box office for tickets to games on April 3 vs. Bakersfield and April 11 vs Idaho. For additional info please call 801-434-HOOP.


----------



## soccermagic (Aug 10, 2009)

Good Information.


----------

